

Bolt Browser discontinued - kehers
http://www.boltbrowser.com/

======
greut
It was more or less a clone of Opera mini
(<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolt_browser>,
[http://cellphonequick.com/bolt-browser-3-0-now-available-
at-...](http://cellphonequick.com/bolt-browser-3-0-now-available-at-android-
market/)) running on Webkit (and some people argue that Opera should do it
too).

~~~
server102
bolt renders webpages like firefox on Pc.... i don't see how it clones opera
mini

~~~
greut
The strength of Opera mini are Opera's servers that precompute and massively
shrink any web page for you[1] using their proprietary OBML. So did Bolt[2].
Firefox on PC don't use any Mozilla servers to render the page for you.
Neither does Firefox on Mobile. These really are two classes of web browsers.

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Mini#Functionality>

[2] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolt_browser#Data_compression>

------
amolsarva
I used this browser quite a bit. It was very good. It rendered fonts
beautifully and it played media inline, without launching a new media player.

These are advantages over Opera Mini.

Also, it used Webkit as its core rendering engine (as opposed to Opera)

So it was really good!

------
Egregore
It's the first time I've read about this browser, has anybody experienced it,
what can you tell about it?

